# Calhoun, GA-945, LH, M, Blk/tan



## BMD0123 (Oct 15, 2008)

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=15004694









More About 945
These animals are in Gordon County Animal Shelter.
They are NOT SAFE and are NOT housed with a rescue group.
They have a very limited time, please respond quickly! 

Gordon County Animal Shelter
Calhoun, GA
706-629-3327
[email protected]


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom (Jan 24, 2004)

What a sweet face but he looks sad.







Reminds me a lot of Sean when we first saw him at the shelter.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

He looks like a lion too! 

This is the shelter where the Leetle Friends came from. 

BDBH also took a Mega-E girl and an older male when they pulled the pups. 

Here are the pups that are in there:
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubb...&gonew=1#UNREAD

And a female:
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=15028854
I will be adding a thread for her.


----------



## kdb (Feb 20, 2008)

He looks just like a dog we had when I was a kid. His name was Squire. I think my mom liked him more than us kids (probably with good reason). He was a great dog.
I know my parents would take him in a heartbeat but they are in their mid 70's and already have 4 dogs.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Bumping this guy up too.


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom (Jan 24, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: JeanKBBMMMAANBumping this guy up too.


Here you go, Bump!


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

bump


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Still listed.


----------



## BMD0123 (Oct 15, 2008)

bump for a handsome boy!


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

bump


----------

